# Nerd Alert: Is John Williams spoiling things in TFA soundtrack?



## IvanP (Dec 28, 2015)

Is John Williams spoiling (or giving answers) in The Force Awakens? Something caught my ear in Rey's Theme, so I summoned the NERD in me and had some fun 

What do you guys think? (besides the obvious..."dude...get a life" hahaha)

Just in case...possible Spoiler alert, for those who haven't seen the movie


----------



## steb74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Very interesting man, thanks 
I also can't help but see a relationship between the reflective motif and Han and Leia's theme, it'll be interesting to see what else this theme contains.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting analysis, Ivan!


----------



## quidam (Dec 28, 2015)

That's really cool, thanks!


----------



## IvanP (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you guys! It's nerdy stuff, but that was fun...hopefully Williams will be expanding thematically the next one...it felt a little bit short (or cryptic  ) this time!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 28, 2015)

I think she's Han and Leia's daughter who they had after Kylo Ren went bad and they hid her on Jakku similar to splitting up Luke and Leia. Some say she's Luke's daughter but there's nothing I TFA that supports that. The fact that she had a prolonged embrace with Leia and how she handled the falcon so we'll make me suspect this. But it's fun to theorize regardless eh


----------



## Mr Whipple (Dec 28, 2015)

Will have to show my son this, did not expect to find this here. I missed this, because all I ever hear is Tangerine Dream and Enrico Morricone.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 29, 2015)

HeadShot said:


> _The Jedi Steps and Finale_ was used in a TV Spot few weeks before the soundtrack release
> 
> 
> I thought it was Rey's theme...I was not completely wrong because, after seeing the movie, this theme is clearly a kind of Vader's legacy theme :




Exactly, I thought the same when I saw that spot,


----------



## resound (Dec 29, 2015)

Very cool. I caught that when I was watching the movie as well. It would make sense if Rey was Luke's daughter because he would have had to abandon her for her safety when Kylo Ren became evil. But it seemed like she was maybe 4 or 5 when she was abandoned so you would think she would remember her parents? Maybe she is Luke's daughter but grew up with different parents for some reason. It will be interesting to see where the take the story.


----------



## wbacer (Dec 29, 2015)

resound said:


> Very cool. I caught that when I was watching the movie as well. It would make sense if Rey was Luke's daughter because he would have had to abandon her for her safety when Kylo Ren became evil. But it seemed like she was maybe 4 or 5 when she was abandoned so you would think she would remember her parents? Maybe she is Luke's daughter but grew up with different parents for some reason. It will be interesting to see where the take the story.


As I walked out of the theatre, I also felt that Luke was Rey's father and he knew that his daughter had returned. I don't think Rey knew at that point that Luke was her dad but...Great story telling, no matter how it turns out, they really have us sucked in to come back for the next sequel. It's all good, can't wait.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh man, beaten to the punch! I was going to make a video like this when I had time... very good insights.

I noticed a few things about Kylo Ren's theme but I'll keep them to myself ......... for now


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome!

**SPOILER ALERT**

---------------------------








I also noticed that toward the end of the movie, JW transfers Luke's theme to Rey when she gets the light saber. Is this inferring that Luke is her father? Or is it just a reference to the light saber? Is she now taking on Luke's role in the galaxy? Lots of questions, but it seemed like a transference of the theme from Luke to Rey, which is interesting because I always thought Luke's theme was about Luke, but perhaps it is about a young Jedi's future or the Skywalker legacy. LOL - We will have to wait and see. 

I LOVE This kind of over-analysis of scores. Any other easter eggs you guys find, post 'em! 


By the way, I heard John Williams was not scoring the next SW movie. This is not from a credible source. Has anyone heard any news on that?


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 29, 2015)

Technically, the next movie is a spinoff that takes place between 3 and 4, not episode 8. JW will not do that one (but who will?). JW will do episode 8 though. 

Regardless, we will have a star wars movie without JW.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 29, 2015)

n.h said:


> JW will not do that one (but who will?)



I believe they've announced that it will be Alexandre Desplat.


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 29, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> I believe they've announced that it will be Alexandre Desplat.


Would have been my first guess based on the director.


----------



## TGV (Dec 30, 2015)

On an unrelated note, check this reddit post: it not only poses an interesting question, but also allows you to hear a good part of the SW7 sound track.

PS: I read it somewhere before, but couldn't find it then: the whole sound track seems to be here:


----------

